# Looking for Sap Parts



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I am looking to buy SAP side skirts and an SAP front fascia. If anyone is selling them or either knows anyone that is please let me know. I would like them in YJ, but I know they will be very hard to find b/c they only made SAP parts in YJ for 1 year. I'd be willing to pay more for them in YJ, but I'd take any color I can get and then just paint them. I know it will be expensive, but I want em.


----------

